# Black Sublimation ink turning green



## tim967 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hello all,

Recentley purchased a heatpress startup package and then purchased some cork backed coasters.

Just tried sublimating a black background with a white, red and grey logo in the middle onto the coasters and the black ink comes out green.

Any ideas where I'm going wrong?

Print im using is a epson xp-212 with ciss using sublimation ink.

Printing directly from photoshop, checked the back is definitely black #000000 and its still coming out green. Any ideas?

(very new to all this so not really sure what to try).


----------



## AJCoast2Coast (Jan 9, 2014)

What ink are you using? The manufacturer should have provided you with ICC Profile to use with the ink. If you aren't using that could account for some color issues. If you are using an ICC, green could indicate under pressing the item, which would you would then need to increase your dwell time.


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

#000000 may give you 100% black on the screen but your printer will use colours to mix them for black any way...
so Icc isn't installed correctly, is not there at all or some photoshop settings messed up.
Also they may be under cooked.


----------

